# Man hides in manure to avoid arrest



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100423...lYwN5bl90b3Bfc3RvcnkEc2xrA3BvbGljZWZpbmRzdQ--


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I am just glad that got that guy. I don't think he needs to be running around.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

And that wasn't just your basic reasonably tolerable cow manure. It was liquid HOG manure (plus the added dog flavoring). Anyone who's ever lived near a hog farm knows how fragrant that can be:zombie:


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Man that really stinks...


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

He had to be treated at a hospital cuz he was cold from the manure pool? Ewww...poor e.r. staff!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Should have poo-pooed the idea when he thought of it.


----------

